# Automatically empty recycle bin on exit



## oldaz (Oct 14, 2007)

Windows 10. Hi folks, is there a way to automatically empty the recycle bin on exit? I don't want to permanently delete files during a session, but would like to empty the recycle bin when I shut down at the end of the day. :ermm:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Same result. Have Ccleaner do it at startup.


----------



## oldaz (Oct 14, 2007)

So, no way to do it within windows?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Not that I know of.


----------



## oldaz (Oct 14, 2007)

I knew the old method of using CC at startup was one way of doing it, but was hoping to avoid using alternative software to provide what I believe should be a windows setting. Thanks for your input.


----------

